# Great Idea For Sandpaper Storage



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great idea


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Excellent idea!!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I just got back from another drive to Office depot and bought another one…slightly larger. I currently keep all my owners manuals in the file folders in my desk but thought this might be better since I could store the manuals right in my workshop.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

great speciel when you aut of shop for a job
and if you living in a area where there a lot humidity

Dennis


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

A definite winning idea.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

That is a good idea. Think I'm going to keep an eye out for one. Price is good.


----------



## Firewoodmaker (Apr 26, 2009)

Great idea! Sure beats a bulky wall shelf!


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats is absolutely genius!!

Occam's Razor says that :

'the simplest answer is usually the right answer'

"entities must not be multiplied beyond what is necessary"

I am now really glad I didnt make one of those elaborate cabinets for storing my essential paper…Now I can use that plywood for something else.

Grub


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a great idea, it leaves my clipboard idea for dead.

Thanks


----------



## CCWoodcrafts (Jan 25, 2010)

Amazing! This is great. I was sitting in the shop yesterday trying to figure out what to do with all the zillions of types of paper (5 hole, 8 hole, pads, 1/4 sheet, full sheet). This is genius! No more drawer of crap I dig through each time!!!!


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

thank you.so simple its perfect


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Genius…


----------



## woody57 (Jan 6, 2009)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Die (Mar 25, 2010)

That is a great idea, worth filing for a patent, no pun intended. I will run out and grab one this weekend before one of the wood working supply houses finds out and marks them up 1000%


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Good call.

I've been using an old-school accordion file ….










For a long time.

Recently, though, I got smart. I now simply scan in each sheet of sandpaper, into its appropriate folder (on my computer) based on type of abrasive and grit.

Then, when I need one, I call it up and print it out.

Totally eliminates the problem of storage, huh?

I know: Genius, right??

;-)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

LoL ) )

Neil that is one of the smartes thing I ever heard maybee you can patent it and bee mucho riche


----------



## Jon_Banquer (Sep 17, 2010)

Great idea.


----------

